# Now this is weird...



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm most likely wrong, but I thought I heard that chimerics sometimes present like this and brindle. I think I even saw a pic of a horse that was the same coat pattern as this with brindling.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That's very interesting... I have no explanation for it though, cause I dont know a thing about coats and such, but it's very pretty


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

That mare is a chimeric, where two twins bond together to form one horse, but the horse (I think) has two seperate DNA strands, so she shows both coat colours from both twins. 

I've seen a picture of her before, and there are a couple other horses like her, one of them being AQHA stallion Dunbars Gold. 
I have a couple threads on here about chimerism.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-articles/chimera-one-million-part-1-a-60817/

and 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-articles/chimera-one-million-part-2-a-61376/


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Pretty sure it has to do with the chimera gene:think:


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Heres a pic of Dunbars Gold


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Pretty sure it has to do with the chimera gene:think:


Chimera isn't a gene sweetie. It's a term used to describe an animal that is the result of twins that meld together to form one animal in the womb.

Incidently, there has been a case of a human chimera. It was a woman who needed a transplant of some kind, so they tested her three adult sons to see if they were compatable. Not only was the youngest one not compatable, he was also not genetically her son. She had absorbed a twin in her mother's womb, and one of her ovaries belonged to said twin.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

It was first discovered in humans actually. I think it happened when a woman got accused of child abduction because a genetic test revealed her kid wasn't related to her.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahh, I got it


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

ilovesonya said:


> Heres a pic of Dunbars Gold


Wow! He is one handsome fella! Not only because of his color, but because he is exactly what I would want to look for in a quarter horse. 

So is brindle ALWAYS caused by chimerism? Does that include brindle colored dogs? 

That's interesting about the calico cats as well.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

No, it's not always due to chimerism. And brindle in dogs is a gene, not due to chimerism. And what about calicos?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry, it was from on of the threads linked in here: 



Chiilaa said:


> Interestingly, chimerism is also thought to account for male tortishell (calico) cats. Usually they are only female, since the colour genes are gender related, but rarely a male one will crop up. Most male tortishells are explained by people not recognising the colour correctly, or moles on the skin that can cause a similar pattern.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I was under the impression that male calicos are generally caused by them having more than one X chromosome. Their genotype is XXY, I believe it's called Klienfelters syndrome. They are generally sterile....

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1163864


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, who knew that genetics could be so complicated! Thats interesting that male calicos have carry XXY and are sterile.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I was under the impression that male calicos are generally caused by them having more than one X chromosome. Their genotype is XXY, I believe it's called Klienfelters syndrome. They are generally sterile....
> 
> An animal model for the XXY Klinefelter's syndrome... [Am J Vet Res. 1975] - PubMed result


The ones that are genuinely tortishell (calico) are either chimera or Kleinfelters, yes.


----------

